# Long bikes



## chris667 (2 Aug 2009)

This is something I'm really interested in. I love the idea of a bike that can carry obscene amounts of gear.
Has anyone got one? How have you found it?


----------



## hubgearfreak (2 Aug 2009)

front load, or back? which sort do you mean?


----------



## spandex (2 Aug 2009)

Kona ute but I do not think it is as good as the mundo which is made by yuba which is the 2nd pic that HGF posted.


----------



## hubgearfreak (3 Aug 2009)

you're not too far from brizzle are you?

http://www.reallyusefulbikes.co.uk/


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2009)

hubgearfreak said:


> you're not too far from brizzle are you?
> 
> http://www.reallyusefulbikes.co.uk/



Thanks for that - I didn't know that existed... not that I can justify a cargo bike ... but I like the idea of transporting lots on the bike.


----------



## simon_brooke (3 Aug 2009)

I have a friend who has an 8 Freight; he swears by it.


----------



## chris667 (3 Aug 2009)

Hubbers, this is my attempt at making a bike that does the same job as your Pashley.

It's going to be homemade, and load-at-the-rear; along the same lines as the Xtracycle.

Have to take the boat that way for blacking, so might try a visit to Bristol.

Watch this space!


----------



## hubgearfreak (3 Aug 2009)

chris667 said:


> It's going to be homemade, and load-at-the-rear; along the same lines as the Xtracycle.



nice idea, i take it that the welding classes going well then

what's your base frame, and what's your gearing going to be?


----------



## chris667 (3 Aug 2009)

Don't laugh... the back half of a URT mountain bike frame, which is going on an old Claud Butler mountain bike.
Gearing will be derralieurbased, as that's the wheels I have; I would have a hub gear in an ideal world, but I have some Arai drum brake wheels that accept a threaded freewheel and no money. 11-28 rear, and either a single ring or a mountain bike triple at the front.
Obviously, it's still at the experimental stage. But I reckon it could be grand.


----------



## spandex (3 Aug 2009)

simon_brooke said:


> I have a friend who has an 8 Freight; he swears by it.



Yes you are right the 8 freight is a grate bike and takes loads of punishment just the same as the Mundo. Both of which I have ridden for years and both just keep on going no matter how much you load them.


----------



## Shaun (4 Aug 2009)

This thread was removed for moderation after an allegation was made that Really Useful Bikes were an unethical company.

The statement was retracted by the poster after discussions with the involved parties, and to the best of my knowledge Really Useful Bikes are not, and never have been, an unethical company.

The thread is now open again for discussion.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## hubgearfreak (4 Aug 2009)

chris667 said:


> Don't laugh... the back half of a URT mountain bike frame, which is going on an old Claud Butler mountain bike.



i'm not laughing chris. what's a URT?


----------



## spandex (4 Aug 2009)

Have a look at Practical cycles


----------



## chris667 (4 Aug 2009)

hubgearfreak said:


> i'm not laughing chris. what's a URT?


Unified Rear Triangle, the design of choice for all BSO full sussers. Think of a Y frame Trek. 
I reckon I could have a 130mm BB axle, and use it as the attachment point for the donor bike's dropouts. Then all I need is to find a way to keep it all level, and the job will be a goodun.


----------



## spandex (4 Aug 2009)

Chris if I get you right you are trying to make a Xtracycle out of bits you have? If so have a look at how a Xtracycle fits to a bike and copy it! 

BTW Chris where are you in the UK?


----------



## hubgearfreak (4 Aug 2009)

chris667 said:


> Unified Rear Triangle, the design of choice for all BSO full sussers. Think of a Y frame Trek.
> I reckon I could have a 130mm BB axle, and use it as the attachment point for the donor bike's dropouts. Then all I need is to find a way to keep it all level, and the job will be a goodun.




oh yes, we've got a half started tall bike with a similar arrangement to extend the wheelbase - to have the riders weight in between the wheels, not behind them.


----------



## chris667 (5 Aug 2009)

Really, Tim? Do you have a picture of it?

Spandex, I'm near Reading, and yes, that's the plan.


----------



## hubgearfreak (5 Aug 2009)

chris667 said:


> Really, Tim? Do you have a picture of it?



not at the mo, and any minute, i'm off on holiday for 3 weeks or so.
i'll endeavour to get one on my return


----------

